# Why does the great stuff can say to wear safety glasses?



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

While working on some tombstones this last halloween. I read the can of great stuff foam. It says to wear gloves and safety glasses. I am a safety manager by trade but I will admit I normally do not wear safety glasses when working with the spray foam. I do usually wear gloves as I hate my fingers sticking and having to peel of skin to remove the foam.

That being said, I got a batch of foam cans which were not playing nice. The tops on them broke off when I attahed the spray nozzle or straw however you look at it. I thought hey, I can just used pliers to push the top to the side and still use the foam. Well that broke off the next plastic piece.

Below is a video showing the aftermath of what happens when the remaining plastic piece inside disconnects from the top of the can and turns sideways internally allowing pressure to release.

****Links updated and should work now****

Great stuff explosion

I hope the video comes through. I tried it two ways as I searched and couldn't figure out how to add it properly.

Here are some afterthoughts.

...The can managed to release all of it's contents in under 2 seconds. Luckily I had it pointed away from me when I broke the second piece of plastic.

... In that time frame I could not have pointed it away quick enough had it been aimed at me. Kind of like looking down the barrel of a gun. It hit the wall over 8 feet away.

... Had it hit me in the face, I wouldn't be seeing to well right now. Fortunately for me, I did in fact have safety glasses on as I was just finishing up sanding a foam piece. So if it had hit me I may have had a chance.

... If the top breaks off, even though you spent $3.50 on the can, do not try to use it.

... Finally, I will from now on wear safety glasses when using spray foam, as you should too.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, it seems you have to be logged into facebook to see the video. I need to come up with a way around this. I will try and load it to youtube or something of the like tonight.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I am logged in and cant see it. put it on you tube.
(and If gotten spray foam in my eye, it sucks)


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Son of a biscuit. Well, I even have my vids set at everyone so people could see it. hmm.. Well I will load it to tube tonight hopefully. 2 more hours at work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes Great Stuff can be dangerous! It takes almost a week just to come off your hands, so I couldn't imagine what it would be like to get it in your eyes. Do you have privacy settings on your videos?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I hate facebook privacy settings. Way too complicated. I had it set to everyone for videos and photos I was tagged in. But there is another setting for posts by me including photos and I would assume videos and that was friends only. Try it now. Hopefully it will work. 

Spider


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I get the following error


> This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Didn't work for me either.  Can you post it on Youtube instead?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I would hate to have the stuff in my face i got it on my hands and like Joisegal said it take a long time to get if off you skin.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow you got lucky... another tip is to never use the spray foam on a driveway or commonly used concrete area because it sticks to concrete pretty well... I got some on the driveway 3 years ago and you can still tell it was there


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Great stuff explosion

Alright, I got it posted to my youtube. Hopefully this link works. I am going to try and edit the first post links as well.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL too funny in a sucky way happy cleaning


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It could have been worse, at least it didn't get you.  Good luck on the clean-up. I hope you can get it off everything.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO! Oh, er, sorry, I meant, how TERRIBLE!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow dude...i feel sorry for you. Good luck with the clean up-looks like a lot of work


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You could have shot your eye out!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh! You should send this video to Great Stuff and ask if they know of any way to get this stuff off. I've had several cans that the top broke off too. That is so annoying. You seem to take this mess pretty well. Thanks for sharing your misadventure with us.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Omg.

Omg.

Omg.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't wipe it off when it is wet. I found that when you let it dry it comes off pretty easy. You just have to peel it off. LOL..I've been there so I know what you are going though! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, this happened a few months ago during October. I had to laugh at the time but it was frustrating. I had a pouch open with all of my screwdrivers in it. That happens to be under the giant foam blob on the desk. It filled it to the brim.

I did let it dry and most things it peeled off of. Still some on the wall and the screw bins though. 

Reading the comments made me laugh. I needed that


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Did you just stand there frozen for a moment? And then said a bad word that rhymes with duck? That is so awesomely bad it's almost funny.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, that's a pretty huge mess! Okay, you sold me on wearing safety glasses. Heck, even getting it on your arm takes a long time (and sacrificing many arm hairs) to get off. And I have a shirt with an eternal "snotball" of Great Stuff still attached to it. Real lovely. Maybe the can should advise wearing a hazmat suit instead of just safety glasses. 

Good luck with the clean-up.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Debbie, I didn't actually say anything. I stood there for about 3 or 4 minutes just surveying. And then burst out laughing because there was nothing else to do. 

When the thing went off, 95 percent of the contents shot out in less than 2 seconds. The remaining 5 percent sort of seeped out and I couldn't even move it away from the desk as I was frozen in the trance . That is what managed to finish filling the screw driver case. 

First thoughts after getting my head unfrozen was where the heck is my camera and I bet I can use my new ipod to record this. 

I have some pictures of it which are better than the video for detail. I will see if I can dig those up.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh - you just converted me in a quick 30 seconds. That was scarier than the last 5 horror films I have seen. Egads, thats so bad.

Thanks for passing that on - goggles it is, from now on!!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is a link to an album I created on the foam explosion. Linky

It gives a little better detail as to what happened and what got covered.

Here is a preview pic too


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I looked at the other pics...How on earth did it manage to fill the screwdriver case PRECISELY!?? OMGggg..LOL.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh man, it's almost too much to look at!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Debbie, I have no idea. But I did indeed hit it directly with the shot, or the final ooze out of the can as it would be. Definitely made it an Easter egg hunt to find all of the screwdrivers once it dried.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy Cow!!! I think I would have cried!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thought about crying but then thought, you know picture documentation would be better and I can laugh about it later with friends, even forum friends. So I just made sure I didn't step in it and got my camera and ipod.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

What a mess and I agree I think I would take a picture and laugh also. I hope you removed all the foam and are back to normal in that room.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Besides glasses you should also wear a hazmat suit. That stuff is impossible to get off clothes, skin, hair, etc...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You should mail a defective can back to great stuff with a string so when it is opened it will shoot all over their stuff....LOL. Sometimes Sh&% just happens I guess.


----------

